# Isolationsprüfung



## conceptz (12 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Prüfvorschriften.
Es ist eine Anlage vorhanden, bei der an einem Profibusstrang mehrere dezentrale IOs in Gehäusen hängen. Im Gehäuse wird das Netzteil mit 230V versorgt. Über die IOs werden 230V geschaltet, die von einem externen Schrank kommen.

Gibt es eine Norm, nach der man diese Gehäuse regelmäßig prüfen muß(Isolationsprüfung)???


----------



## nade (12 September 2006)

Also da fallen mir VDE 0701-1 und für Wiederholungsprüfungen VDE 0702 ein.
Die Häufigkeit wird wennsch mich noch recht entsinne nach UVV vorgegeben.
Zu deiner Anlage gezielt was zu sagen ist nicht so ungesehen möglich.
Aber ersteinmal ist laut VDE bei der Prüfung eine Sicht und Funktionsprüfung, überprüfung der Niederohmigkeit des Schutzleiter insofern Vorhanden, die Angesprochene Isolationsprüfung ...
Aber da ich die Anlage nicht kenne und etwa 30 Seiten nur die VDE 0702 umfasst würde ich weil selber geguckt auch besser als erzält bekommen ist, da selber nachzuschlagen. Es handelt sich um Band 3 der VDE


----------



## Martin007 (12 September 2006)

*regelmäßig prüfen*

Ja, die BGV A3

Laut §5:
Der Unternehmer hat dafür zu sorgen, dass die elektrischen Anlagen und Betriebsmittel auf ihren ordnungsgemäßen Zustand geprüft werden
1. vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme und nach einer Änderung oder Instandsetzung vor der Wiederinbetriebnahme durch eine Elektrofachkraft oder unter Leitung und Aufsicht einer Elektrofachkraft und
2. in bestimmten Zeitabständen.

nachzulesen unter:
http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de

Martin


----------



## conceptz (13 September 2006)

soweit ich bisher gelesen habe, greift wohl die BGV A2. danach sind alle 4 jahre prüfungen nach vde 0105 teil 100 vorzunehmen.
eine ausnahme wird gemacht, wenn die anlagen regelmäßig kontrolliert werden. darauf ziehen sich wohl die meißten betreiber zurück-ist mir jedenfalls noch nie untergekommen  

die dezentralen steuerungen schalten sowohl leistungsschalter (>400V) als auch kleinere verbraucher.


----------



## edison (13 September 2006)

nade schrieb:


> Also da fallen mir VDE 0701-1 und für Wiederholungsprüfungen VDE 0702 ein.


Darunter fallen eigentlich nur Handgeräte (Nach Reparatur/ Wiederholungsprüfung)


> soweit ich bisher gelesen habe, greift wohl die BGV A2. danach sind alle 4 jahre prüfungen nach vde 0105 teil 100 vorzunehmen


Die BGV A2 ist jetzt die BGV A3 und Prüffristen sind anhand einer zu erstellenden Gefährdungsanalyse festzulegen (Betriebssicherheitsverordnung) - demnach ist das mit den 4 Jahren nichtmehr so einfach zu sagen.

Ist Deine Anlage eine Maschine - dann ist nach DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113) zu prüfen,
Ist Deine Anlage eine Anlage (Installation) - dann ist nach VDE 0100 Teil 610, 0105 Teil 100 zu prüfen

Bei Profibussträngen gehe ich mal ganz stark von einer Maschine aus.
Isolationsmessungen sind aber eigentlich immer gefordert, egal ob Gerät, Anlage oder Maschine.


----------



## conceptz (13 September 2006)

ich würde es eher als öffentliche gebäude beschreiben.
vde 0105 teil 100 - ortsfeste anlage, keine regelmäßige kontrolle-also alle 4 jahre prüfen-welch ein aufwand bei fast tausend steuerkästen.


----------



## knabi (13 September 2006)

Bei *Wiederholungsprüfungen *wird eine Isolationsprüfung nicht explizit gefordert - auch die Schleifenimpedanz muß nicht gemessen werden.

Erklärung: Die Klemmarbeiten, die sowohl für Iso- als auch für Schleifenimpedanz notwendig wären, sind viel zu aufwendig und richten auf Dauer mehr Schaden an als sie Nutzen bringen.

Letztendlich liegt es im Ermessen der vom Betreiber eingesetzten "Verantwortlichen Elektrofachkraft", zu entscheiden, welche Maßnahmen bei den Wiederholungsprüfungen durchgeführt werden - schöne, schwammige Vorschriftenwortklauberei  .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## conceptz (13 September 2006)

hallo holger,

gibt es das irgendwo schriftlich?-ich meine in der form, dass ich es hochhalten kann und sage:ist nicht vorgeschrieben!????


----------



## knabi (13 September 2006)

In DIN VDE 0105, Teil 100 steht, daß die nach der ersten Inbetriebnahme auftretenden Mängel zu ermitteln und zu beseitigen sind und die Funktion der Schutzmaßnahmen nachzuweisen ist.

DIN VDE 0100 Teil 610 und 620 werden die Prüf- und Meßverfahren genannt und empfohlen.

Siehe auch: Elektropraktiker 09/2006, Seite 707: Wiederholungsprüfung ortsfester Anlagen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## conceptz (14 September 2006)

du bist nicht zufällig Abonnent des ELEKTROPRAKTIKER ? und kannst den artikel hier posten? wäre sicher auch für andere sehr hilfreich.


----------



## knabi (14 September 2006)

Abo: Zufällig ja, Artikel posten: Nein (Urheberrechte beachten, da kann ich bzw. auch der Forenbetreiber mächtig Ärger bekommen)  .

Den Artikel kann man auf der Webseite www.elektropraktiker.de kostenpflichtig nachlesen.
(Du kanst Dir da auch kostenlos ein Probeheft bestellen, OHNE Abo-Verpflichtung!)
Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (17 September 2006)

Hallo komischern Beitrag hast du da 

Falls du aber eien Frage zu Siolationsmessungen hast, helf ich dir gerne weiter


----------

